# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Verstoord baarmoederhalsuitstrijkje

## friemelke

Hallo lezers van dit onderwerp,

Een half jaar geleden had ik een licht verstoord uitstrijkje en nu een half jaar later nog steeds een verstoring bij nieuw uitstrijkje.
Daarom stelt mijn geanocoloog vast om volgende week een biopsie te nemen van mijn baarmoederhals, nu maak ik me natuurlijk doodongerust!!!
Hij zei dat ik me gaan zorgen moest maken maar dat doe je toch automatisch, aan welke uitslag moet ik me verwachten??? 
Wie heeft dit nog meegemaakt? 
Please wie verlost me van mijn ongerustheid?

groetjes friemelke

----------


## friemelke

Jammer dat niemand mij kan helpen... morgen is het zover voor de biopsie... ben zo zenuwachtig!

friemelke

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Friemelke, 

Sorry ik zie je post nu pas.. 

Mijn bazin heeft dit ook gehad... 3x uitstrijkje gehad van de baarmoeder, 3x konden ze er niets mee, te onrustig. Bij haar hebben ze toen ook een kijkje genomen, dus een biopsie... 
Ze zag enorm tegen op... ookal zeiden de artsen dat dit normale procedure is... 
Na 14 dagen enorme spanning kreeg ze het verlossende woord.. niets aan de hand, alleen onrustig... en 2 weken later was het weefsel weer rustig, blijkbaar was het de stress (drukke periode en de stress rondom dit). 

Dus kan je vertellen het is dus een procedure die normaal is en voor de zekerheid word uitgevoerd!

Laat je ons de uitslag weten, als je wilt??

Petra

----------


## friemelke

Dankjewel voor je reactie Petra,

Hoop dat ik me ook onnodig zorgen maak!

Net zoals jou bazin!

gr friemelke

----------


## Petra717

Ik hoop het ook voor je meid! 

Ik zal morgen voor je duimen ok? 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## friemelke

Hoi allemaal,

De biopsie is gedaan, dat is al achter de rug!  :Smile: 

De biopsie op zich viel heel goed mee, ik vond zelfs dat het het geen pijn deed, je voelt alleen even precies een branderig gevoel als ze het stukje weefsel wegnemen.

Volgende week dinsdag kan ik bellen voor de uitslag, nu duimen maar dat het een geruststellende uitslag is!!!

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

Groetjes friemelke

----------


## friemelke

Hallo allemaal,

Net gebeld voor de uitslag van de biopsie...

Ze hebben niets gevonden... op zich heel raar zegt de dokter.

Nu gaan ze volgende week een bevriezing doen zodat de slechte laag cellen weg is en er een nieuwe laag kan groeien en in de hoop dat er dan na een half jaar een normaal uitstrijkje is.

De bevriezing zelf stelt niets voor , nog minder dan de biopsie alleen dat ik 1 a 2 weken veel witverlies zal hebben.

Als er mensen zijn die dit lezen en dit ook hebben ondergaan mogen mij altijd hun ervaringen vertellen, heel graag zelfs.

lieve groetjes friemelke

----------

